# Servlet in Eclipse debuggen



## *Hanna* (6. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich arbeite in einer J2ee Umgebung mit Tomcat, MySQL und Eclipse. Habe nun das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich mit Eclipse meine Servlets debuggen kann.

Geht das???

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!!

Grüße,
*Hanna*


----------



## byte (6. Mrz 2008)

Breakpoint setzen, Tomcat im Debugmodus starten, Servlet über Browser antriggern.


----------



## *Hanna* (6. Mrz 2008)

Ok, Blindheit gehört doch bestraft!!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!


----------

